# [Indonesian NR] 4x4x4 Cube averages: 34.84 and 34.82



## yoinneroid (Feb 27, 2014)

well, just got a moyu 4x4 last month (basically, I missed the weisu), and so far, I liked it, so...


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## SweetSolver (Feb 27, 2014)

Well done! Congrats on the NR Vincent


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 27, 2014)

Looks like everybody's faster than yoshinator now


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 27, 2014)

SweetSolver said:


> Well done! Congrats on the NR Vincent



Thank you 



Sajwo said:


> Looks like everybody's faster than yoshinator now


officially or unofficially? if officially, I've been faster than him since... no idea
but unofficially, I think I'm never faster than him, except before he starts doing 4x4.


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 27, 2014)

unofficial averages means nothing


----------



## Iggy (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice, gogo AsR at your next comp


----------

